# Warren Doubles Scott Brown's Fundraising



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

CBS News 
*Warren Doubles Scott Brown's Fundraising*
BusinessWeek - ‎2 hours ago‎

By Jonathan D. Salant on April 09, 2012 Elizabeth Warren, a Democrat seeking the US Senate seat in Massachusetts held by Republican Scott Brown, more than doubled the incumbent's fundraising during the first three months of 2012.

I can't stand her.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Is it me or does she (Elizabeth Warren) always look like she is constipated?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> *Is it me or does she (Elizabeth Warren) always look like she is constipated?*


Well, she _*is *_full of shit......


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Daily Beast 
*Mass. Senate race heats up over tax returns*
NECN - ‎1 hour ago‎

Republican Scott Brown and Democrat Elizabeth Warren have each agreed to release their returns, but they are going back and forth over when and how much to release in battle for middle class voters.


----------

